# medicina naturista



## Jennee

Hi! I am translating something from Romanian to English and the text uses 'medicina naturista' or 'terapii naturiste' all over the place. I googled and I found out there is complementary medicine (used together with conventional medicine) and alternative medicine (used in place of conventional medicine). From what I understand, by 'medicina naturista' the author means both of these (although I wouldn't classify aromatherapy or acupuncture as 'medicina naturista', I think of things like Plafar when I read this).

So, bottom line, is there a translation for 'medicina naturista' in English or should I just stick to the 'CAM therapies' (meaning complementary and alternative medicine), to make sure I include everything? Would it be incorrect to shorten it to 'alternative medicine'?

(the text is a translation from English to Romanian, so I'm retranslating, and I don't have access to the original.)


----------



## Trisia

Bună, Jennee. Bine ai venit pe forumul de limba română. Trebuie să te felicit pentru faptul că ne-ai dat atâta context 

(Ah, retroversiunile, ce bătaie de cap inutilă...)

Cred că depinde mult de stilul în care e scris articolul. Dacă e de tipul ştiinţă popularizată, cred că poţi să laşi liniştită _alternative medicine_. Dacă e un articol ştiinţific, _CAM therapies_ mi se pare o alegere foarte bună.

Poate ar fi o idee bună să încerci şi pe forumul de limba engleză - poţi să întrebi dacă vorbitorii nativi fac vreo diferenţă între complementary şi alternative medicine, în viaţa cotidiană.

Succes


----------



## Jennee

Multumesc. Am citit 99% din sectiunea de limba romana inainte sa postez asa ca aveam idee de ce e nevoie ca sa primesc un raspuns  

E un text de popularizare, deci cred o sa alternez CAM si alternative, ca sa nu repet prea des acelasi termen.


----------



## parakseno

Hello Jennee,

when I hear "medicină naturistă" I'm thinking of different types of tea and all kinds of plant-based remedies. Using "alternative medicine" I think it would be saying more... err, I mean, making it more general. "Medicina naturistă" is one type of alternative medicine. How about this one: Naturopathic medicine?

My 2 bani.

Parakseno.


----------



## Jennee

Thanks, that was what I was thinking too - herbalism and the like. I think the original translator oversimplified. Naturopathic medicine is also included and it's only one in many types of alternative medicine presented.


----------



## parakseno

Oh, so it's not about natural remedies and the like, alone, then...


----------



## Mallarme

Şi "natural medicine" pur şi simlplu? Asta am auzit înainte, precum şi "altnerative medicine".


----------



## Jennee

Pana la urma am folosit 'alternative' aproape peste tot, in afara de locurile in care era clar ca se refera si la cea complementara, unde am pus CAM. In context 'medicina naturista' imi suna gresit oricum, pentru ca in multe locuri remediile pe care le prezentau nu avea mare lucru de-a face cu natura.


----------



## alb36

In US alternative medicine refers to conventional medicine, regular doctors who prescribe drugs, believes the disease is a deficiency of drugs, etc. Medicina naturista means naturopathic medicine, this is the science that believes the body can heal itself if provided with the right nutrient mix. Hope this helps, even though it might be too late.


----------



## Jo_

> "Naturopathy" - A system of therapeutics in which surgery and prescription medications are avoided, and preparations such as vitamins, nutritional supplements, and herbs are used to treat and prevent disease


*Source*


----------

